# What did you feed your Oscar today?



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Guys I've had some fun with the threads in the Oscar section. So I figured I would keep it going and just get some feedback on what you fed your Oscars today. And their reactions on new foods you may try. I had a lil mishap the other day my Tiger O, he got so excited when I was going to feed him some Hikari Gold pellets he was swimming and darting around. I noticed later on that night he either ran into my filter or heater. He's a lil gashed up on the sides but I'm treating with Melafix and salt. Share your thoughts please.


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

Some blood worms this morning and Hikari BioGold (med) pellets this evening.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: sweet


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Hikari cichlid gold


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't forget the reaction guys. Are there foods that get your O's more excited then others?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha, mine gets super excited over anything since he's still a baby (1.5") - but he seems especially fond of the Gold and frozen bloodworm cubes, but what fish isn't?  it's like fish crack :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

Hikari cichlid gold, 2 large super worms, 2 large Freeze Dried Krill.

Worms taken pretty quick, the krill where taken like he thought someone was going to steal them and the Hikari cichlid gold even though last, was still taken pretty quickly.


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd say all food gets my O excited, but crickets.... it's like he can see me holding them from across the room and starts swimming back and forth rapidly from end to end in the tank. I have to quickly throw the cricket into the water and close the lid because I fear his in excitement that he may jump out (the fish). 

It's the only food that he actually attacks and then darts down to the bottom of the tank to finish "chewing". With pellets, he just comes up to the surface and eats like a carp... not in a hurry or a care in the world.


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

Dude Same here!!


----------



## FbodyFan (Jun 20, 2010)

I fed them some pellets last night I have 3 dif kinda and cant recall the name off the top of my head. They like them bust mostly because the one will jump out of the water and bite them out of my hand. :thumb:

Hands down their favorite food are frozen brine shrimp cubes. :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool guys thanks for sharing your experience's keep them coming. I gave my O the Green Hikari Pellets. Yesterday he ate like a king so I'm slowing things down a little bit today and feeding him less. He's almost healed from running into the filter or decorations. Melafix and salt work wonders guys!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

mine jumped 2 inches clear of the water for a freeze dried baby shrimp this morning, but he's only 1.5" long lol, he's gonna be a feisty little guy when he gets bigger


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

mine would always jump, even when he was 9" long. I had to stop holding the food open after about the 40th scare/spill on the floor.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Did he ever get out?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

My oscar scared me once because I left my finger on the lid and talk to someone while holding the can of food in the other hand. It bit my finger and the food went flying all over. Good thing it wasn't flake food. HAHA


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww man Boost! That's funny but sad at the same time. How is your new Oscar doing Bro?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

He's getting closer to 6 inches (including the tail). Seems normal to me.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Sweet Congrats bro


----------



## bulldog420 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hikari Cichlid Gold Floating Pellets, best fish food I've ever used. My Albino Tiger Oscar Bruce 7-8 inchs now. I have bought Hikari Gold Small Floating pellets when I first purchased him 1.5inchs, now hes eating the large pellets! He loves them!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Very cool I use the same. And mix up a variety for him


----------

